# sound decoder options for ho es44ac



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hi guys been a while since ive been on here i got a mth dcc ready es44ac. i want to put a dcc sound decoder into it, but i have no clue what my options are for decoders what brands make sound deocders for the es44ac with 8 pin plugs on them thanks lfb.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well you've got loads of options and I'm sure all will come with a 8 pin plug. If you want to buy a 'kit' the TCS Wow Sound is a good option, otherwise look at the new Tsunami. You've got plenty of room in there so fitting a speaker shouldn't be a problem although imho a sugar cube is as good as any, you could even install two.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

wich would you reccomend im new to the whole sound installtions ive done simple dcc installs beforethough an just not sure wich decoder to get for it didnt know tcs had a gevo sound decoder only ones i knew of were loksound an soundtraxx thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If TCS don't do a Gevo go for a Tsunami, they're excellent decoders. They're more of an effort to get running smoothly than a Loksound though.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

so far i havent found that tcs has one and ive done some video searching to comapre sound files i like the loksound alot more than i do the soundtraxx so far


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll throw in my vote for Loksound. I've got about 50 of them in a variety of engines and just love how they run, not to mention the Full Throttle feature which is great fun to play with.

Mark.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah def thinking loksound is the route im going the horn sounds a thousand times better than the soundtraxx and so does the prime mover sounds just biding my time till i can get one next pay day and the spakers as well to go into this bad boy this loco is begging to get some run time clocked on her haha. the downside to having a dcc system with no abbility to run dc locos lol are there any tips or tricks you guys can give me to installing a sound decoder thanks lfb.


----------

